# Can you keep a ram with a pregnant ewe?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

:shrug:I have 2 babydolls that are inseparable. The ewe will be lambing soon and I tried to place her in her own stall. When I did this the ram and her got quite upset even though they could see each other. It worried me that it would stress her out. So I put them back together. Then they were happy.
I have never seen such togetherness in sheep before. They never part even in the field with the other sheep. If they get a few feet from each they quickly return together. They do not really form a bond with the other sheep.
My question is: Is it okay to have them together while she is lambing? Or should I break their heart strings and mine and seperate them till after lambing?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

As long as he's not agressive towards her it should be fine. Once she lambs, she probably wont mind being seperated. If you keep them together after she lambs, he can impregnate her again after about 30 days

I keep a wether just so my ram never has to be alone


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I just separated my Katahdin ram, from 4 expecting ewe lambs. 

Everyone seemed really upset at first, but it looks like they got over it after about 1/2 day.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Barefootfarms... I hate to say it but that is what I was hoping to hear.
I am sure she will forget about Brutis when she lambs. I also have 2 miniture babydoll suffolk that are wethered. I will put him with them when she lambs.


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I also have a pair of babydolls that have never been seperated and we didn't think she was preggo till we found a little bouncing baby in the spring! so they all stayed together like one happy family. I tried to sepsrate them but they were so upset that they were to the point of injuring themselvs trying to get back to each other so together they went


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

A lone ewe will not want to be alone and will stress!
A lone ram can be alone.

I pull our ram from our ewe's 1 month before they lamb.

With this arrangement of only 1 ewe, I would keep him with her till she lambs so she is not alone.


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

And when you do pull the ram out, and put the wethers with him, put them in a small area first, like a horse stall for a week or two. Whatever initial aggression they have can be worked out without serious long distance butting, mostly just shoving each other. After that, mine usually get along fine. Sheeplady


----------



## CountryFried (Dec 22, 2003)

I have Jacob sheep and my experience has been that the ram smells blood from the birth, and will harass the ewe thinking she is in heat. I intercepted a recent lambing, and the ram was all over the ewe, trying to mount her as she was trying to clean off the lambs. I've since separated them.


----------



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

jsut make sure that they r not fighting and they will be fine i had a ram in with 12 ewes and he was great to them but just watch out and make sure that he does not come after you


----------

